# Basic Flight Safety Crse



## maniac779 (28 Mar 2007)

Are there any prerequisite crses to get on the BFSC? Is there usually a problem filling these crses with essential pers?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> Are there any prerequisite crses to get on the BFSC? Is there usually a problem filling these crses with essential pers?



As far as i know, the priority goes to people slated to fill the UFSO, D/UFSO and UFSNCM positions.  I have never heard of problems filling the courses up.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (28 Mar 2007)

A buddy of mine just returned from the BFS course and said it was packed.


----------



## crazyleggs (28 Mar 2007)

_"It must be stressed that pers trained on the FS course must occupy a FS position within their units for a minimum of one year, ideally for 18-24 months."_

BFSC fill up fast and are priority based.  You will most likely have to wait until you have completed a few years on Squadron.


----------

